# Litter training older rats?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My two boys are around 16 months old. I am considering getting 1 or 2 babies, so I'm not left with a lonely depressed rattie when his friend passes.

Is it still possible to litter train my two boys? It would be a lot easier, if I do get more rats, for them all to be litter trained.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm.. I am wondering a similar question , my rattie girls are just 9 months , but a few months before i tried to train them with no luck , and i am now getting a bit fed up getting stray poos of there shelves because they wont go on the litter..

So i may just try again and do the tip

Put all stray poos in the litter tray , do it a couple of time a day and the rats should assiociate the little tray for pooping. possible peeing lol (yeah right mine would never be pee litter trained lol)
Jess x


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see why not! If you can teach an old dog new tricks, why not a couple mature rattie men? :lol: 

One thing I found while trying to litter train my girls is that even if they're slow to pick it up (which mine were), the extra effort on your part of spot-cleaning the cage still makes cleaning easier and less time consuming. A couple minutes a few times a day is nothing, and it keeps the cage nicer longer


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

I think rats usually choose a spot? And litter training is more a matter of taking advantage of the habit than actually "training" them. So you might just need to move the tray to their preferred spot, and they'll get the idea.

Good luck!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been re-litter training my one year olds because of the new babies (which one baby has picked it up like it was nothing). They're doing great. 

Everytime I see them going in the potty, I give them a treat. I spot clean daily to put their poos in the potty. It also helps to have a potty on each major level (especially for lazy males, they don't like to have to travel to far just to poo).


----------

